

Ask HN Freelancers: How do you bill your work? - freelancer

I've just begun freelancing and am now landing my first few larger gigs. Projects are around 50 - 100+ hours, so I'm not comfortable with my previous check-at-the-end strategy.<p>What's the standard for this? Milestones? Charge-by-feature? Get paid for every X hours of work? Contracts to guarantee the project completion?<p>Also, have any of you taken stock options as part of freelance work? Is this common?
======
seven
I charge by hour. Most of the time I write, fix or break software.

When I have a new customer, I tell her that I will send an invoice after a few
(10-20) hours of work. She will learn very early what results I can produce in
those few hours and whether she likes working with me. I learn very early
about her the willingness to pay. I then do my invoicing based on the results
of that first test.

Usually I invoice my customers once per month. Some only, if they 'used' 50+
hours. It is all about trust. One customer wants an detailed explanation for
every hour in the invoice, so I invoice often. Makes it way more easy for me
to get my money. Another customer is very relaxed and just pays what I tell
him. I invoice him twice a year.

About stock options: No clue about how common this is. I got the offer to buy
after some month of work with a client. Another gave me shares as a present
after 8 years happy hacking.. but I never asked for any stock options.
Although I guess I should have done so. I would never work for shares only. I
have currently one project where they pay me less than usual but I got many
shares. But this project is more about fun than about money.

------
mrphoebs
Avoid stock options like you'd avoid a psycho doberman with rabies(speaking
from experience). One way to charge would be splitting the amount into 3
parts, taking 1 part after the Spec is made. another part when 70% - 75% of
the work is done and the remaining amount after completion.

The split can be 30-30-40, 25-25-50 or what ever the client is comfortable
with at whatever milestones they are comfortable with.

If however, the spec is evolving and fluid opt for a weekly/monthly payment
schedule for the hours you put in.

------
gserafini
If it's a reasonably well defined project that I feel comfortable scoping,
I'll typically charge 1/2 to 1/3 of the total project cost up front (before
any work has begun) depending on the total project size. The second 1/2 or 2/3
is usually then contingent on me completing the work to the satisfaction of
the client. I've found that this provides good incentives for both me and the
client to both participate fully, do a great job and hopefully get paid
promptly at the end.

When I'm working on an ongoing project where the requirements are evolving, I
simply track hours and usually bill twice a month. Using Freshbooks it's easy
to do this and keep track of everything and get the invoices sent in a
professional manner. I create an invoice, and date it for either the 15th or
30th and then just add to it until that date, then send it.

I've found that most clients do prefer detailed records of what it is that
they're paying for, so over time I've just made it my habit to record this
carefully for them.

I would also stay away from stock options unless you LOVE and BELIEVE in the
company and their leadership. Keep in mind, you cannot pay your rent or buy
food with stock options, so that is a very speculative way to accept
compensation.

